# Anyone actually riding their antique bikes?



## JoeBass (Jun 14, 2021)

Been contemplating purchasing either an authentic antique safety bike from around 1900 or one of the modern reproductions, but I'd much rather have an original. Problem is, I'd really like to ride whatever I purchase, so my question is how rideable can these early bikes be, and are any of you folks actually riding them? I know that Luciano Berruti used to ride his 1916 Peugeot on some pretty long and rugged courses (saw this myself at the first Eroica, California) but was wondering if he was the lone rider brave enough to roll out on steel this old. 
Thanks much in advance,
Joe


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 14, 2021)

I haven't done any epic rides, but I use my '32 regularly. Old parts can be brittle, and I've broken a stem and drop stand clip. Aside from that, it's been fine. I'm running modern CX race tubs stretched over the 28" clad wood rims. I don't regret that, but modern 622 rims and 37x700 tires would be more practical for a rider. The old coaster brake hubs are fine, and NOS parts are around if you need them.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 14, 2021)

I ride my teens Pierce at least once a week. Done 25+ miles on it a few times and regularly 10-15 miles. Riding on the original 28" steel clincher rims, probably G&J rims and New Departure Model A hub.


----------



## TheWindrider (Jun 14, 2021)

I don’t ride the open road or hills but sure is fun around town. In our small town I’ll be riding the July 4th parade.

1898 Glenwood


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 14, 2021)

I rode my 1899 Rochester from Dieppe to Paris and back almost 5 years ago.
It's a brakeless, fixed gear machine. I even rode it through Paris' morning rush hour!
I ride it and several other TOC bikes most weeks typically only for around 10 to 20 miles these days though.
Check out the epic "What bike did you ride today" thread, there are a few regular antique riders.
I'm in the UK,  and most of our riding is on public roads. 
I have friends that do ride stuff from the 1880's onwards.
Here's a photo of my friend  Paul riding his 'Humber ' pattern bike from 1896/7 off road a few weeks ago, this was part of a 30 miles or so ride on main roads and tracks.....





Here's the bike......




Here's my Rochester from a few days ago......




There's nothing that can't be repaired, and spares seem much more readily available on your side of the pond.
Just maybe change original tyres and saddles to preserve them .
I'm a big advocate for the "ride it, don't hide it" school of thought.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 14, 2021)

I have had this 1910 or so CCM Massey Silver Ribbon for about 25 years and put  about 5000 miles or more on it . Original wood rims .  Have been on  many bike rides to Wheelmen meets that where 3 to 5 hundred miles, and lots of century rides.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2021)

Heck yeah!
Nothing super ancient, but all right around a hundred years old.





















Here’s a group ride, which of course are the most fun.





Friends of the wheel that ride together, stay together.
Brothers and Sisters all!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 14, 2021)

I put several hundred miles on an 1886 Coventry Club Roadster high-wheeler... my back went out before it did. In fact, to this day it still hasn't gone out..  the guy I sold it to rides it several times a month and it's still strong as ever.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep that's what they were made for!


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Heck yeah!
> Nothing super ancient, but all right around a hundred years old.
> View attachment 1430016
> View attachment 1430017
> ...



Can we see a close up of that saddle on the first bike,


----------



## 1968fury (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all! I been riding my 1920 Iver Johnson with s-7 wheels for almost two years now and about 80 miles to date. I enjoy riding it to do errands and with my daughter on her western flyer.  I just finished building a rear wheel for it and found a front wheel to fit with tires and tubes. I had to replace the pedals after one pedal broke off , luckily I found that the pedals from my daughters kid bike were the same size shaft.  And I found a brand new mesinger seat in my parents house so I put that on to use. I have the original parsons seat packed away.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 15, 2021)

Late 1800s? Tandem I don’t ride it everyday (it’s a little small for my 6’4” 220#self)but it comes out every so often


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Heck yeah!
> Nothing super ancient, but all right around a hundred years old.
> View attachment 1430016
> View attachment 1430017
> ...



I'm really diggin on the steering wheel bike. Is this by chance a Racycle bike? Love the green paint which looks to be o.g. Thanks for sharing. RideOn. Razin...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2021)

Rustngrease said:


> Can we see a close up of that saddle on the first bike,






razinhellcustomz said:


> I'm really diggin on the steering wheel bike. Is this by chance a Racycle bike? Love the green paint which looks to be o.g. Thanks for sharing. RideOn. Razin...






Mesinger Auto Cushion saddle.



1918 Michigan City Indiana, Excelsior.
Paint by, @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## Glen Norcliffe (Jun 19, 2021)

JoeBass said:


> Been contemplating purchasing either an authentic antique safety bike from around 1900 or one of the modern reproductions, but I'd much rather have an original. Problem is, I'd really like to ride whatever I purchase, so my question is how rideable can these early bikes be, and are any of you folks actually riding them? I know that Luciano Berruti used to ride his 1916 Peugeot on some pretty long and rugged courses (saw this myself at the first Eroica, California) but was wondering if he was the lone rider brave enough to roll out on steel this old.
> Thanks much in advance,
> Joe



Rode an 1817 Draisine from Nancy in France to Karlsruhe in Germany (156 kilometers) with 12 others in 2017 to mark the 200th anniversary invention of the first bicycle.  Rode a 60 pound 1869 velocipede from Paris to Avignon in 2015 (865 kilometers) with 7 others to mark the 150th anniversary of world's first long distance ride. Bikes were meant for riding.  Herbergeor


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 19, 2021)

I just finished another rider teens bike earlier this month, unfortunately a box truck put me in a cast so I can’t put a lot of miles on it. If you build a new wheelset and get all the bearings regreased or replaced they ride fine


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Glen Norcliffe said:


> Rode an 1817 Draisine from Nancy in France to Karlsruhe in Germany (156 kilometers) with 12 others in 2017 to mark the 200th anniversary invention of the first bicycle.  Rode a 60 pound 1869 velocipede from Paris to Avignon in 2015 (865 kilometers) with 7 others to mark the 150th anniversary of world's first long distance ride. Bikes were meant for riding.  Herbergeor



Any photos?
Would love to see some.


----------



## mike j (Jun 28, 2021)

1916 or so, with a few liberties. Rides great.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Heck yeah!
> Nothing super ancient, but all right around a hundred years old.
> View attachment 1430016
> View attachment 1430017
> ...



Is that a Perry Safety Wheel on the green bike? If so, i have a later version of said wheel on one of my old Murray bikes. I just love it... RideOn... Razin...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2021)

I don’t know, which manufacturer actually made it, but it was advertised as the,
“Auto-Wheel.”


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I don’t know, which manufacturer actually made it, but it was advertised as the,
> “Auto-Wheel.”View attachment 1438536
> View attachment 1438537
> View attachment 1438538
> View attachment 1438539



These are really cool. My Perry Safety Wheel is made by this company that claims to be the Originator of the automobile steering wheel back in the day. Really NEATO stuff here. Thanks for sharing... Razin..


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 30, 2021)

Until about 5 months ago, daily.

Working a ton of hours since the covid dropped.   Haven't had time to ride.
Late teens and early 20's Angola Pierce's.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2021)

As often as I can, usually at least once a week, maybe more depending on my schedule and weather.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 30, 2021)

I ride my 1912 Iver Johnson on rail trails and around town. It's a great riding bike, though the handling is terrible.


----------



## rusty_apache (Jul 2, 2021)

here’s one in action!
1901 Cleveland beveled gear chainless. One of the few cycles that were rideable when I bought them.
Since then I have located a matching rim for the front, repainted them both to Cleveland specifications, and laced them with two tone spokes as described in the catalogue.


----------

